# Preparing for Bareback Riding



## sshipper (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I am returning to ride after 30 years off a horse. I am enjoying bareback riding and would really appreciate any citings on where to go to condition my body so that I am best prepared to meet my new challenge.

I am riding a fantastic, patient, and easy going draft horse ....so I have the best padding available (lots of horse!)

Open to all thoughts.

Fifty Seven and Full of Energy,
Steff


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Of course an obvious thing to do would be to work on strengthening your hip adductors (inner thigh muscles), but many people ignore their core muscles (abdominals and back muscles). This doesn't mean doing a bunch of crunches, those just work the superficial muscles. You need to strengthen your transversus abdominus muscles (deep ab muscles). It's kind of hard to describe without sitting down with you to make sure you are doing them correctly, but you want to start on your back with your knees bent. Think about drawing your belly button in towards your spine (not sucking in like women do to make their bellies look smaller). take your fingers and feel your ab muscles a few inches above your pelvis. You should be able to feel your abds get "harder" under your finger. Depending on how much "extra padding" you have, you may need to press fairly deep. Try to hold that contraction about 5 seconds, then relax. When you can do 10 of those, you can progress to lifting your hands off the ground, then one leg at a time while holding the contraction. Try to do those contractions when you are sitting and standing as well. 

Other great core exercises are planks and getting down on your hands and knees and raising your opposite arm and leg together or sitting on an exercise ball (best way to simulate riding a horse) and doing a variety of balance exercises.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

How exciting for you to be back on a horse after 30 years! That's wonderful.

Joining a gym might be a good start. That or buy a Thigh-Master. : ) You might check online for rider exercises or look for a book on rider conditioning at your local tack storeor on Amazon.
For a draft I would have to greatly improve my jumping ability or drop from a tree branch or bounce from a trampoline to get on.

Have fun...and enjoy the ride.


----------

